# Messages of support and best wishes for Emcon's panel 29th March



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Just a little thread for us to send best wishes, good luck etc to Emma (Emcon) and Chris who are going to approval panel tomorrow at 11.35am.

Wishing you all the very best.   Let us know as soon as you hear!

Magenta xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good luck Emma and Chris, looking forward to hearing your good news.

Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck Emma & Chris, will log in tomorrow to read your news.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck to you both let us know love Jill x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck Emma and Chris !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not that you will need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us know as soon as you can.

Love Gill


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

*********GOOD LUCK*********  

Kizziex


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just seen this, how did it go 

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I was wondering the same Pam, hopefully she is to busy celebrating and will let us know tomorrow


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

oooh I missed the good wishes. am hoping you are out celebrating
xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

well good luck let us know how it went ....
G.O.O.D.  ... L.U.C.K    MUMMY MOLLY XX


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry girls, I tried to post last night from home but couldn't for some reason but...

*WE WERE APPROVED*, we are both over the moon! Looking forward to being matched!!!

Em


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Congratulations Emma and Chris           

I am soo happy for you both!!!!!

I hope you have a short wait to be matched.

LOL Keli


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Brilliant news!! 

CONGRATULATIONS     
Kizzie xx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

wonderful wonderful news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!

Love Gill


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your kind messages of support. 

For those of you still awaiting panel it was a very positive experience and I hope all your turns come around soon.

Em


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay great news Em   bet it feels good eh?

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Emma & Chris, so glad you were able to access this site today to let us know you were approved, hers hoping you don't have to long of a wait for your family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done Emma that's great news. It will be my turn on Monday morning so fingers crossed.
Love Jill x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Emma and Chris,

Many congratulations, hope you are matched quickly.

Cindy


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Congratulations Emma and Chris - hope your wait is not a long one...xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations Emma & Chris that is fantastic news, i hope you are not waiting too long for a match 

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wishing you a short wait to become a mummy.

magenta xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say congratulations, will be looking forward to hearing when you get matched!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Emma & Chris,

Fab news!  Congrats to you both.

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great News Emma

 Congrats  to you and your DH.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

Karen x


----------

